# Here's some pics from todays Florence Alabama Show



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's a few pics from todays Florence Al show. It was their 1st and hopefully many more will follow. I had a great time and sold and bought a lot of things. I already look forward to next year down in Dixie []   Here's a nice pair Chero Mike Elling and BottleBob .


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's my Mississippi Buddy & his Wife he's a Bitter's man and he has a top shelf collection ! BOB


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's the pic . bob


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

This is low end for him. Too bad you can't see the different colors they are in real life not the common ambers. bob


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's my set up buddy the Bottle Word and his Kids he has forgotten more about Tenn Soda's than most of us will ever know. bob


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

This was colorful and I don't collect them but it was impressive. bob


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

Wonder who the Miss legend is (I have sold him some good postcards through the years) He has 5,000 Miss pre 1930 postcards in his collection. And bottles he has them and likes to make deals. bob


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's some of my stuff for sale. I had a good day buying selling and trading. bob


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

I had stuff stacked they liked to dig through it cha-ching[] bob


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

Here's a few of our Soda's between the Bottle Word and myself we had a lot of ACL's and embossed Soda's there. bob


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 17, 2009)

Last pic My Friend Chero mike manning the Nehi Express !  I will post some nice pic ups in the soda section . BOB


----------



## cobaltbot (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the show pics, looks like a good time.  I just dug a bail jar like your Jumbo in the other post, except no embossing[]   I wonder if they had paper lable only ones?


----------



## glass man (Oct 18, 2009)

THANKS FOR THE PICS> DIGGER! MAN YOUR FRIEND FROM MISS. HAS SOME GREAT STUFF FOR SALE! DANG WISH THAT WAS LOW END FOR ME![8D] GREAT STUFF ! JAMIE


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 18, 2009)

I wish he had brought some of his colored cabins to show off. He has a top shelf Bitters collection. The show was fun I got some good sodas and sold a lot of stuff I needed to move . I look forward to next year. bob


----------



## epackage (Oct 18, 2009)

Love the pic's, not much like that here in North jersey, hopinf they have the Oakland Show this year but it doesn't look good so far.


----------



## CALDIGR2 (Oct 19, 2009)

That looks like a nice, well attended, show. Keep it going for the hobby's sake.


----------



## cerwin (Oct 19, 2009)

Thanks for sharing  great pictures


----------



## TJSJHART (Oct 19, 2009)

there wasn't half that maney http://phoenixantiquesclub.org/   acl's at the phoenix show    wow


----------



## digger mcdirt (Oct 21, 2009)

Myself and my friend BottleWord try to stock the local shows with a lot of ACL's and Cokes. We sell more ACL's and Amber Cokes than anything else. Chero Mike also always has a lot of nice ACL's at them. Next year we are going to bring more to the Florence show. bob


----------

